# Getting GrillPro 16" smoker hot enough



## aneander (Dec 31, 2012)

I've read a couple threads and it seems the only way to get this vertical smoker hotter is to use tons of fuel.  Any other suggestions?  There are no vents by the fire pan.  Just vent on top of dome.  I have already taken the center section out but did not seem to make a difference.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 31, 2012)

Air flow sounds to be the issue. Also is the charcole sitting in the ash. If so it will smother the fire and lower temp.

There some mods that have been done to help this issue......


----------



## aneander (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got some heat in my smoker!!! (260 deg).  It's winter and somewhat windy (5-10 mph).  Put a box around it and opened bottom flaps to allow draft under smoker but not around the body.  Just added some water to the water pan and the temp plumited to 160.  I think the water pan is too big (same size as the fire pan).  Going to try an foil pie plate with some water.  Also, there is a small grate in the fire pan, but with the amount of fuel I've been burning (about 8lbs briquets & 1.5 lb wet smoking chips) I think the ash is too deep.  Need to make some mods but trying to figure out what will work best.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 31, 2012)

Having water in the pan will keep your temps low as well. Many folks actually do not add water, but use playground sand as a heat sync..... Air flow is very important....


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 31, 2012)

Just some input about a water pan:

I did some ribs in my Chargriller Pro this weekend.  NO water pan.  I used 6 concrete pavers for some thermal mass.  The ribs were fall off the bone tender, without the water pan.  I didn't even foil the ribs and they were still moist.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## aneander (Jan 6, 2013)

Well,  did a little Dr. Frankenstein and have helped my problem.  Drilled four 1/4" holes in the bottom of the fire pan.  This is allowing air to flow up through the coals and burn them hotter.  If it becomes too much I can just plug them with a few bolts.  Have been smoking a pork shoulder for a couple hours now and am able to maintain a 250 deg temp @ the grate.  I'll start a new thread to show off my shoulder soon.


----------



## baldemotions (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this smoker still doing it for you?  What other mods besides the holes have you done?


----------

